# Roux en Y jejunojejunostomy



## Callieb (May 17, 2010)

Any help would be appreciated.  Dr did ROUX EN Y JEJUNOJEJUNOSTOMY revision of an afferent limb partial obstruction post Whipple. When I asked him he said would probably have to use unlisted code but I'm not sure what even to compare it to. He also did removal of old pancreatic duct stent 43269.


----------

